# Sticky  Dominant Puppy?



## Lotus

Hi,
my roommate and I got a 10 week old GSD puppy. It's been about 7 days since we got him(so he's 11 weeks now) and I think he may be showing signs of dominance? This isn't my first dog but it IS my first GSD.

*He is quite nippy so when he tries to teeth/bite I try to redirect him to a toy. *However, at random times he seems to show a tad bit of aggression to my roommate. He snapped his teeth at her and kept barking with a low body stance. I'm scared that he might show aggression when he is full grown and when we have less control over him. He is growing quite quickly.

I keep my commands to 1 time minimum but he sometimes listens and sometimes doesn't. When he doesn't I force the command on him. He definitely understands the command because when I have treats he has no problem following through. *He's learning to ignore more frequently though.*

My landlord came down while eating some cereal but he kept pouncing on her and when we pushed him away *he walked away with his tail curling upwards, which I read to be a sign of confidence/dominance.* He also seems to sneak onto our bed when we are sleeping but whenever I feel a vibration I assert him with a firm "NO" and push him off, but he keeps on trying to get on the bed. He's extremely defiant.

*I know persistency is the key and rewarding good behavior is the way to train, but it seems like we're making no progress at all.* People have recommended alpha rolling but it seems stupid to pin a puppy to the ground. 

I bought him from a breeder who SUPPOSEDLY had good feedback but other's say the breeder is really sketchy. Maybe he was spoiled or not raised right during his puppy hood?

I know he might be testing me but can this lead to future aggression?
Please help! Thank you in advance.


----------



## llombardo

He's a normal puppy Welcome to owning a GSD


----------



## Lotus

This has become a depressing day for me... T-T
How do I get past his dominance?

These are some tactics I've been working on...
- I never walk over/around him. I make him move.
- I make sure I eat first and leave his food on the counter until we're finished eating. THEN I feed him.
- We never let him out the door before us. 
- I never let him walk in front of me when we walk. If he does I quickly change directions.
- I ignore his barking/whining.
- I never lose tug-o-war.

That's so far it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I agree with the above, he is only 11 weeks old with the attention span of a gnat.

They bite, they bark, they growl, they can be brats

My suggestion, get into a good obedience class where YOU can learn as well as the puppy.

If you don't want him in your bed, crate him at nite..I have to tell you, these dogs DO want to be with their humans 24/7 and in bed is one of them )


----------



## Pooky44

He's a baby figuring out his place in the world.
Don't over-react or over-analyze him yet.
He is new and you are new to him so be patient but keep up the good work.
With GSDs, patience and persistence are the most important qualities to have.
Remember, you are the boss and you may have to be a bit of a drill
instructor at times.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

you were posting while I was posting

Again, HE IS A PUPPY! , who cares who wins at tug of war? Mine win all the time, doesn't mean they are dominant/defiant dogs.

Work on your basics, sit, RECALL, being most important, always carry treats on you and reward for good behaviors whether you've asked for them or he just offers something that is "good"..

You are not going to have a perfectly obedient behaved puppy at 11 weeks of age..

Find a puppy class


----------



## Lotus

JakodaCD OA said:


> I agree with the above, he is only 11 weeks old with the attention span of a gnat.
> 
> They bite, they bark, they growl, they can be brats
> 
> My suggestion, get into a good obedience class where YOU can learn as well as the puppy.
> 
> If you don't want him in your bed, crate him at nite..I have to tell you, these dogs DO want to be with their humans 24/7 and in bed is one of them )


Oh yeah, he's definitely a brat. Crating him at night doesn't seem to work that well. He never stops crying even if we ignore him. I also tried teaching him that being in the crate isn't so bad but he doesn't believe me . He seems to be growing quickly so spending $6o bucks on a crate that won't be in use soon seems like a bit of a waste. No offense.


----------



## zyppi

He's still a baby.

Take it slowly and don't overact.

He can't be expected to focus for very long and much of what you describe is just his way of getting attention.

Relax and enjoy a normal pup.

Search the site about crate training.

You may want to up his exercise. A tired puppy is a good puppy.

Good luck.


----------



## Lotus

Thank you everyone for your responses. We're just worried because we thought it may lead to having an aggressive dog. My golden retriever was always calm so we're not used to the barking and growling.

We'll continue with our training!

Does anyone know when they calm down a bit?


----------



## Midnight12

This is a puppy. Stop worrying about all the alpha stuff. They call gsd puppies land sharks because they bite so much Place toys in his mouth when he does this . His attention span is not long yet. Treat train and yes at this age you might have to say it more than once. You have to do kindergarten before you try to do high school. And its ok to let your dog win tug sometimes. Find a good trainer and do some classes but stop worrying about everything he does as alpha. Enjoy him while he is a puppy . This is all normal.


----------



## llombardo

Lotus said:


> This has become a depressing day for me... T-T
> How do I get past his dominance?
> 
> These are some tactics I've been working on...
> - I never walk over/around him. I make him move.
> - I make sure I eat first and leave his food on the counter until we're finished eating. THEN I feed him.
> - We never let him out the door before us.
> - I never let him walk in front of me when we walk. If he does I quickly change directions.
> - I ignore his barking/whining.
> - I never lose tug-o-war.
> 
> That's so far it.


I always walk around and over mine, they eat before I do, they do wait at the door, Him walking in front of you is not a dominance thing. Ignore his barking/whining if its not for something important. As far as tug of war...I always let mine win when she was a puppy, it built up self confidence, now I don't let her win, she just does and she has a attitude that she can do anything, just like I want her to be


----------



## llombardo

Lotus said:


> Does anyone know when they calm down a bit?


 
About 10 years or so?? I'm just kidding It gets better.


----------



## selzer

I have some 11 week old puppies. The sounds they make! They are NOT defiant. They are puppies. They play with their littermates, using their teeth and they make noises, growls, barks -- that is normal. 

If you approach a puppy with the idea in your head that it is dominant and defiant, you will set yourself up to always have to be on top of the dog. It's a puppy. Go to puppy classes. 

I think you should use a crate at night. That pup has teeth that can get him in serious trouble. Not just what he can destroy, but what he might ingest. If the crate is in your room and he still whines and cries after you ignore him for three nights, then you have a pretty extraordinary pup. 

Usually I will have a special raw meaty bone that the pup only gets in his crate. So at night, he has something safe to work on while he is in there. I have seen them fall asleep mid chew. 

Good luck with your puppy.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

You've gotten some good info already, I just wanted to address this:



Lotus said:


> How do I get past his dominance?


First, you should get the idea of dominance out of your head.  As others have said, an 11 week old puppy is a baby. Would you refer to a human baby as "dominant"? Of course not! And don't "alpha roll" him either, he's not trying to be alpha over you. 

What puppies tend to be really good at is being, well, puppies! Puppies bite, they bark, they dig, they chew, they poop and pee whenever they need to wherever they are, they have practically no attention span. Training them that it's not appropriate to bite you, to only bark when you want them to, that it's not okay to dig up your yard, teaching them which things belong to them and which are yours and should not be chewed, along with where they're supposed to do their business......all of that takes time. And consistency, and clear communication in a way that he can understand. 

All of that is much easier if you ditch the idea that he's somehow doing bad things on purpose to thwart you or gain the upper hand rather than that he just doesn't understand what's expected of him yet.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

and I also see you had a golden retriever? Let me just say they are no where near close to being golden retriever like, atleast they aren't supposed to be

My girl is 5 and still a wild indian, tho a nicely behaved one


----------



## Castlemaid

Hi There! Good answers so far. I'll be repeating some things, just to have it in slightly different wording, sometimes that helps people learn. 

First, so glad you are wanting to learn, and are open to suggestions. That is the first step to success for you and your new pup.

Second, take all that alpha, dominance, and aggression nonsense, and get it out of your mind completely!! 

Take a look at your puppy with a completely new set of eyes, and no pre-conceived notions. Everything he is doing is NORMAL baby puppy stuff. He is not plotting to dominate the world, one person at a time. He wants to play and get people to interact with him. That's it. Well, okay, the biting hurts, but as far as he is concerned, he is playing, and not understanding why you won't play back. 



Lotus said:


> *He is quite nippy so when he tries to teeth/bite I try to redirect him to a toy. *


Good!!! Just keep this up, a zillion times a day. Puppies play with their mouth, and explore the world with their mouth. Redirecting is key, not supressing the natural need to play and explore. This is just something puppy owners need to be patient with, pups usually outgrow the nipping phase around six months of age, when teething is complete. 



> However, at random times he seems to show a tad bit of aggression to my roommate. He snapped his teeth at her and kept barking with a low body stance. I'm scared that he might show aggression when he is full grown and when we have less control over him. He is growing quite quickly.


He is just trying to get a reaction out of your roomate - means he is bored and under-excercised. This is a good time to play tug and get him to chase a ball, take him out and let him run around a bit. 

Was the low body stance more of a front squat with the rear up in the air? If so, that is an invitation to play, and shows ZERO aggression. Come to think of it, pups this age have zero aggression, but they are full of vim and vinegar, and full of puppy energy! (are your eyes starting to see that now?)



> I keep my commands to 1 time minimum but he sometimes listens and sometimes doesn't. When he doesn't I force the command on him. He definitely understands the command because when I have treats he has no problem following through. *He's learning to ignore more frequently though.*


You have pretty high expectations for a 10 week old! I think you have an AWESOME pup that he is already listening to you, and already obeying commands with one command. Much, much MUCH too early to phase treats out. At this stage, you are the one quietly coming in and 'brain-washing' your pup to WANT to obey all your commands without really thinking about it, and this brain-washing will take time and consistency and lots and lots of treats! Everytime he obeys, he should know that nothing but good things happen. Be a treat dispenser, and be happy!!! Puppy can do no wrong! Much too young to know any different. Make this pup feel like he is the BEST, smartest, and MOST AMAZING pup in the world. Radiate out that belief, and your pup will live up to your expectations, but be patient, his attention span is equal to the attention span of a goldfish, so it will take time (like weeks and months of work from your part - but it does get better!  )



> My landlord came down while eating some cereal but he kept pouncing on her and when we pushed him away *he walked away with his tail curling upwards, which I read to be a sign of confidence/dominance.* He also seems to sneak onto our bed when we are sleeping but whenever I feel a vibration I assert him with a firm "NO" and push him off, but he keeps on trying to get on the bed. He's extremely defiant.


He is not defiant. He is a puppy and his life revolves around playing and getting attention. Manage his environment so he naturally makes good choices, and can live up to your expectations of him, instead of leaving the choices wide open and giving him too many opportunities to make the wrong choice. If you don't want him jumping on people, put him on leash when people come over. If you don't want him up on the bed at night, let him sleep in his crate. 



> *I know persistency is the key and rewarding good behavior is the way to train, but it seems like we're making no progress at all.* People have recommended alpha rolling but it seems stupid to pin a puppy to the ground.


You are absolutely right about the alpha roll! And you don't make progress with such strongly ingrained behaviours in only two weeks. He seems happy, energetic, playful, WANTS to interact with you and other people, that is an AWESOME pup! Celebrate your success, the fun, the bond, the engagement, manage the rest. Let him be a puppy, and enjoy this time. Adjust your expectations, it will all come together down the road.


----------



## Sunflowers

The best advice I can give you is to read this forum.

Read about German Shepherd puppies.  Read about the breed you have chosen and its characteristics.

You can't even compare a GSD to a Golden Retriever. They are both dogs, but that is where the similarities end. 
Your job right now is to have *fun* with your puppy. Bond with him. 
Make him think you are the source of all things good and wonderful.

Play tug and always let him win. Then have a party when he does. Go out of walks, let him explore on a flexi leash, then have him come to you (reel him in if he does not) and make it seem like the best thing ever. Carry treats. Give him treats when he does the desired behavior.

Play ball. Place some treats around the house, take him on the leash, and have him find the treats. Praise him when he does. 

Don't make life a regimented chore. 
The key to a non-aggressive dog is not dominating him, but forging a strong bond based on trust and respect.


----------



## x11

everything said above 


OP please take the good advice posted in the manner it is given, with respect and the end game of building a productive relationship with you & yr dog, that is most all any of the members care about here.

just saying this as people can tahke info in the wrong way sometimes, not saying you are.

good luck, it is supposed to be fun, enjoy yr puppy.


----------



## Castlemaid

> These are some tactics I've been working on...
> - I never walk over/around him. I make him move.
> - I make sure I eat first and leave his food on the counter until we're finished eating. THEN I feed him.
> - We never let him out the door before us.
> - I never let him walk in front of me when we walk. If he does I quickly change directions.


This won't really matter for the time being, as your pup is not being dominant. You can continue with these 'tactics' if you wish, but of course you are not seeing changes in his behaviour, because his behaviour is not dominance, but that of a baby dog needing lots of interaction to develop mentally, physically, and socially. 

Instead of worrying about your pup dominating you (honestly, quite ridiculous, but I know that these concepts are strongly ingrained in our culture), you should be thinking in terms of:

*"How can I meet this puppy's social, mental, and physical needs"??*

(See what I did there? Moved the focus off the pup, onto you!) 




> I never lose tug-of-war.


More of un-founded dominance theory crap. Again, not faulting you for going by this, I'm sure you have read and heard this a zillion times from a zillion sources. 

Go ahead, let your pup win! Won't make him dominant or aggressive in any way. Quite the opposite: will make him more playful and more willing to bring you toys to play and engage with him. Let him win. Make a big deal out of it! Let him know that he is a great and smart and strong pup! It is a great outlet for his energy, a great outlet for his drives, a great game to build your bond with him, and a great way to help him develop confidence. The same way you allow kids to grow in self-esteem, by letting them feel good about themselves.


----------



## Lotus

Hello! I have read all your comments. 
I agree to phasing out this "alpha" business in my head and enjoy my little puppy. Thank you for all your advice on making me a better trainer. I did expect too much. My golden was one smart puppy so I kind of assumed they'd be alike. Pretty silly of me. 

I know he's JUST a puppy but these dogs grow fast, big and strong. So, it does make sense to be worried considering it's my first GSD puppy and they react differently than Golden Retrievers. Many people gave me false thoughts about their nature and it had me more worried than I should've been. I know when they are raised right that they can be the best dogs.

I got a few questions though.

1. Do I give treats for EVERY time he does something good? I read few of your fellow's comments and I read "don't phase out treats yet". When is a good time to start phasing them out?
2. Is it ok if they walk in front of you or should I fix that right away?


----------



## llombardo

Lotus said:


> Hello! I have read all your comments.
> I agree to phasing out this "alpha" business in my head and enjoy my little puppy. Thank you for all your advice on making me a better trainer. I did expect too much. My golden was one smart puppy so I kind of assumed they'd be alike. Pretty silly of me.
> 
> I know he's JUST a puppy but these dogs grow fast, big and strong. So, it does make sense to be worried considering it's my first GSD puppy and they react differently than Golden Retrievers. Many people gave me false thoughts about their nature and it had me more worried than I should've been. I know when they are raised right that they can be the best dogs.
> 
> I got a few questions though.
> 
> 1. Do I give treats for EVERY time he does something good? I read few of your fellow's comments and I read "don't phase out treats yet". When is a good time to start phasing them out?
> 2. Is it ok if they walk in front of you or should I fix that right away?


I think I understand where you are coming from, since I have a Golden Retriever and a GSD. They are about 2 years apart in age. I didn't want a puppy, because of all the work, potty training, etc. Then I got my golden, such an easy pup. I thought, that wasn't so bad...then came the GSD. They are more energetic and definitely more mouthy. After I got through 6 months, I started forgetting how crazy the GSD drove me. After she was a year, I started thinking about another GSD puppy. It gets better and when they grow up they are worth all of it. With the treats, it depends on how you want to train. I started phasing treats out as they both ended their 3rd obedience class, so about 7-9 months. They still get treats when we practice obedience, but when I tell them to do something, they do it without any issues. Its all about timing. There is nothing wrong with teaching him to heel or loose leash walking now. I found that mine didn't go to far and would come back and circle me. In class we were the demo for a follow me exercise and the teachers exact words were....She won't lose Robyn..she's a German Shepherd.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Lotus said:


> I got a few questions though.
> 
> 1. Do I give treats for EVERY time he does something good? I read few of your fellow's comments and I read "don't phase out treats yet". When is a good time to start phasing them out?


As a general rule, the rate of reinforcement (how frequently you're giving a treat) should be higher for newer and more difficult behaviors, and lower for easier behaviors that are fully learned and generalized to new situations So it's not about using a bunch of treats to train and then stopping. You might not need to use many treats for simple sits around the house anymore, but if you're training something new you'd go back to marking and rewarding every repetition. And if you're increasing the difficulty of an established behavior (sit in this example) by adding distance, duration, or distractions, you may need to temporarily increase the rate of reinforcement as well.



> 2. Is it ok if they walk in front of you or should I fix that right away?


You get to decide the criteria for leash walking, but you're going to have to spend some time training it. If you're okay with him out in front a bit, don't worry about it. If you'd rather he walk at your side, then start reinforcing that position.


----------



## Kaity

Lotus said:


> This has become a depressing day for me... T-T
> How do I get past his dominance?
> 
> These are some tactics I've been working on...
> - I never walk over/around him. I make him move.
> - I make sure I eat first and leave his food on the counter until we're finished eating. THEN I feed him.
> - We never let him out the door before us.
> - I never let him walk in front of me when we walk. If he does I quickly change directions.
> - I ignore his barking/whining.
> - I never lose tug-o-war.
> 
> That's so far it.



He is a dog. You are not. He is not dominant, nor should you be. Be a leader, be his teacher. 

Dog "dominance" bull crap is based on wolves, in captivity packs. In the wild, wolves operate just as a family. Mom Dad.. so on and so on. Be equal with your dog, he isn't going to respect you just because you make him watch you eat first then he gets his meal.

Oh and another thing: Dogs aren't wolves.


----------



## Lotus

Cassidy's Mom said:


> As a general rule, the rate of reinforcement (how frequently you're giving a treat) should be higher for newer and more difficult behaviors, and lower for easier behaviors that are fully learned and generalized to new situations So it's not about using a bunch of treats to train and then stopping. You might not need to use many treats for simple sits around the house anymore, but if you're training something new you'd go back to marking and rewarding every repetition. And if you're increasing the difficulty of an established behavior (sit in this example) by adding distance, duration, or distractions, you may need to temporarily increase the rate of reinforcement as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You get to decide the criteria for leash walking, but you're going to have to spend some time training it. If you're okay with him out in front a bit, don't worry about it. If you'd rather he walk at your side, then start reinforcing that position.


Thank you for your response.  I found it very helpful


----------



## Lotus

Kaity said:


> He is a dog. You are not. He is not dominant, nor should you be. Be a leader, be his teacher.
> 
> Dog "dominance" bull crap is based on wolves, in captivity packs. In the wild, wolves operate just as a family. Mom Dad.. so on and so on. Be equal with your dog, he isn't going to respect you just because you make him watch you eat first then he gets his meal.
> 
> Oh and another thing: Dogs aren't wolves.


I found your comment to be VERY RUDE and would appreciate it if you would refrain from patronizing me. I know dogs are not wolves, but I also know that they are incredibly closely related to them in the evolutionary chain and have extremely similar social/physical patterns. Also, I KNOW I'M NOT A DOG I DON'T NEED YOU TO POINT OUT THE OBVIOUS. If you're going to be disrespectful then don't leave comments. We're just trying to learn, not abuse or mistreat our puppy.


----------



## readaboutdogs

I'm just an average household dog owner, I think you've read a lot of good advice here. I heard or read too that you can make up word commands that you like or want to use, or what comes natural! Doesn't have to be all "formal"commands, unless that's what you like! I say"lets go" to get them up and moving, if they are laying in the hall and I don't want to step over or go around mine will move if I say "beep beep"! I guess I'm saying relax and enjoy! I think the growl at your roommate is an invitation for play too! Do stuff to surprise him too! He'll love it! Hide, chase him, have fun!


----------



## selzer

Lotus said:


> I found your comment to be VERY RUDE and would appreciate it if you would refrain from patronizing me. I know dogs are not wolves, but I also know that they are incredibly closely related to them in the evolutionary chain and have extremely similar social/physical patterns. Also, I KNOW I'M NOT A DOG I DON'T NEED YOU TO POINT OUT THE OBVIOUS. If you're going to be disrespectful then don't leave comments. We're just trying to learn, not abuse or mistreat our puppy.


I don't think she was trying to be rude. A lot of Cesar and similar dominance stuff came from erroneous research on wolf behavior. For example, studying wolves in a captive setting. 

And the premise of all the alpha stuff is that we become the alpha-leader of the pack. Humans really can't be alpha-pack leaders. It just isn't possible as we are not dogs and our dogs know that. Unfortunately, way too many cling to these structures and try to convince their dogs that they are alpha. 

I prefer to consider myself my dogs' god, and not their pack leader. Pack leaders get old and over-thrown, by young pack members. A pair of dogs can leave the pack and start their own pack. They don't leave their god. 

Now I know that dogs do not have an understanding of the after-life, but I am to them this wonderful being from whom all the good things in life come. I provide food, and pets, and praise, and games, and structure. They are so happy to just be in my presence. It is kind of a wow feeling. 

I am also way more responsible for them than a pack leader is to a pack member. I fix their hurts, I groom them, I provide everything, I train. I can demand, and I can command, and I can ask, and their answer is always "your wish is my command." 

Another thing. Pack leaders really don't praise pack members. I mean Sr. Wolf does not single Jr Wolf out, and complement them on the effective take down when they were on the hunt. Nope. Sr. Wolf walks over takes a hunk of meat and may walk away. Jr Wolf snatches his, and goes and finds him a spot where he will probably be able to eat it. 

But dogs LOVE praise. They will do just about anything for a Good Girl, What a Good Girl You Are! This is so anti-dog pack alpha leader that it really shouldn't even work. But it does. 

But people like Cesar keep reviving the alpha leader garbage until it is really ingrained in a lot of people, and it causes them problems. And when we on here try to negate some of this theory, it takes some doing because people buy into it so fully, and Cesar is making tons of money on it. He has TV shows. He has to know what he is talking about, or so the people think.


----------



## NancyJ

Welcome to the forum...

Shame on Nat Geo for allowing this alpha/dominance stuff to be perpetuated.
It is as bad as the sasquatch and mermaid stuff on the other channels. Only you would hope you could "trust" Nat Geo....Don't get us wrong, control and respect are VERY VERY important! But you control the resources / have a lot of patience and there are a lot of very helpful folks to get you through the various phases. Of course one on one puppy classes with a good instructor are very helpful - you can't beat someone who knows what they are doing and actually sees your dog and you interacting with it. 

I am on my 6th GSD and still get help. Asked a Master Trainer for the police "when do you get to the point you don't need some outside help?" and she said NEVER. 

FWIW, ever see how many times Cesar got himself bit? Also there is a lot that goes on between the times the cameras are rolling as well. 

Good advice - yes GSD puppies can be exasperating and sometimes for a couple of years. 

Rude comments - It is easy to take a comment the wrong way because we rely so much on visual cues we often miss the intent of the written word (OTOH, sometimes the intent is intended to be rude.......) 

Anyway.......best thing is to just gloss by anything that you perceive as a personal dig -assume it is not - or report it if it is most assuredly one. Believe me, ignoring it (something I struggle with, too) irks a rude person more than giving them the time of day.


----------



## x11

Lotus said:


> I got a few questions though.
> 
> 1. Do I give treats for EVERY time he does something good? I read few of your fellow's comments and I read "don't phase out treats yet".* When is a good time to start phasing them out?*
> 
> 
> 2. *Is it ok if they walk in front of you or should I fix that right away*?


no expert but i will phase out treats when the dog is no longer living - having said that i switched to a randon reward protocol with jackpots as soon as the dog has learned fully what you want - one command at at time. 

i ALWAYS carry treats either food (dry is easier to have in yr pack indefinately obviously) or ball/tug.

pups have more food drive generally than ball drive so mainly food for pups and ball for older dogs. 


by random ONCE the dog knows the command which no 11wo pup ever born will KNOW then treat randomly, first rep, third rep, nothing, jackpot....it actually makes them more obedient.

as for walking in front - imo the pup is to new to life to do that as any kind of challenge, does not have the maturity to think of that as a challenge so i would ignore it. a pup that age hasn't even got full coordination of it's body.

sorry you got fed all the popular dominance theory stuff going around at this time - is causing nothing but drama.

do yrself a BIG, BIG favour and watch some micheal ellis videos, altho i haven't seen them i heard dunbar is good, i also reccomend the way susan arret turns evrything into a fun game.

good luck.


----------



## Castlemaid

I used to believe too that I had to exert my pack leader status by force in order to gain respect. My dogs should obey me because I'm the boss. Period. 

My first dog was a spaniel mixed breed from the shelter. He was an easy, happy, effortless dog to own. I always say that he was my confidence-building dog. 

Then after he passed on, I got Keeta, also from the shelter. Let's just say that she was a completely different animal. We were constantly in conflict, locked in a battle off will. Oh, she had her good side, and I enjoyed her, but everything seemed to be a struggle: she was wild, wild wild!!! Dealing with her was just exhausting, and not fun at all. I had to admit that what I was doing didn't work, and needed a different approach. I wanted an easy, effortless relationship with her, like I had with my previous dog, and I was even willing to go so far as to admit that my approach in trying to work with her was wrong! (I had hit bottom to allow that possibility to seep into my mind . . . but I was desperate, grasping at straws).

So I did what I never thought I would do. Signed up for positive, reward-based classes! I had sunk so low, that I was willing to give up all my self-esteem and *bribe* my dog to obey me . . . 

Well, at the end of that 8 week class, I had a different dog, a brand new mutually respectful relationship with her, and outlook on training theory that actually worked! Amazingly, both me and my dog had a ton of fun, and grew closer together. 



Sunflowers said:


> The key to a non-aggressive dog is not dominating him, but forging a strong bond based on trust and respect.


And this bears repeating - and all the advice in this thread is from GSD owners, many of whom have dogs from working lines, and pursue protection training. So yes, the dogs are strong and are supposed to have a certaing amount of innate aggression in order to be fearless police and military working dogs, but the aggression is not something that is always just below the surface that threatens to constantly bubble over if the handler isn't keeping the dog in it's place by force, fear and intimidation - the strength and aggression comes from inner confidence and courage to take on actual, direct threats. No need to be anything but neutral and happy if all is right in the world. In addition, GSDs have a very strong desire and need to bond to their owner, and they wish to please - very important traits in dogs bred to work closely with a handler. So creating that bond and respect is not that hard, if you just relax and be yourself.


----------



## Castlemaid

Oh, and while I remember this, DON'T try to prevent food aggression by constantly playing in his food, always taking his food away then giving it back, or standing over him and petting and fusing with him while he eats to get him used to interference. 
As many new members that sign up to the board looking for help find out, this only _creates_ food aggression - pup at one point will just get totally fed up with the constant interference, and will eventually let you know that, not too kindly.

Leave him alone, so he does not have to worry about anyone taking his food away. 
There are a number of threads on the go right now and just very recently with a lot of good advice on how to stop and prevent food aggression, if you are interested in reading up on it.


----------



## doggiedad

you have a 10 week old pup and you question whether it was raised right as a pup, a 10 week old pup and you question whether it was raised right as a pup, did i say you have a 10 week old pup? hang in there. find a
puppy class and take it from there.



Lotus said:


> Hi,
> my roommate and I got a 10 week old GSD puppy. It's been about 7 days since we got him(so he's 11 weeks now) and I think he may be showing signs of dominance? This isn't my first dog but it IS my first GSD.
> 
> *He is quite nippy so when he tries to teeth/bite I try to redirect him to a toy. *However, at random times he seems to show a tad bit of aggression to my roommate. He snapped his teeth at her and kept barking with a low body stance. I'm scared that he might show aggression when he is full grown and when we have less control over him. He is growing quite quickly.
> 
> I keep my commands to 1 time minimum but he sometimes listens and sometimes doesn't. When he doesn't I force the command on him. He definitely understands the command because when I have treats he has no problem following through. *He's learning to ignore more frequently though.*
> 
> My landlord came down while eating some cereal but he kept pouncing on her and when we pushed him away *he walked away with his tail curling upwards, which I read to be a sign of confidence/dominance.* He also seems to sneak onto our bed when we are sleeping but whenever I feel a vibration I assert him with a firm "NO" and push him off, but he keeps on trying to get on the bed. He's extremely defiant.
> 
> *I know persistency is the key and rewarding good behavior is the way to train, but it seems like we're making no progress at all.* People have recommended alpha rolling but it seems stupid to pin a puppy to the ground.
> 
> I bought him from a breeder who SUPPOSEDLY had good feedback but other's say the breeder is really sketchy.
> 
> >>>> Maybe he was spoiled or not raised right during
> his puppy hood? <<<<
> 
> I know he might be testing me but can this lead to future aggression?
> Please help! Thank you in advance.


----------



## HarrietHouse

I wanted to reply to this thread because my husband and I were the exact same way when we first got our GSD at 10 weeks old! I will say that my husband was always thinking he was trying to dominate him (being another male) I laughed at that all the time. However, I've alpha rolled my pup twice mainly because he was getting to landsharky/crazy biting my ankles and just ignoring him wasn't working! I just held him down for a minute unitl he calmed down, let him up and he was fine. I guess I just figured that if I was a momma GSD she'd let him know enough is enough. 

My husband and I constantly pick him up and hold him on the floor like a baby. (mainly to help with socialization and being elevated, touched, held, etc) At 17 weeks he now actually likes it! Although I'm tiny and his 40 lbs is getting a bit much for me to hold. 

I let him win at tug all the time. I grew up with airdale and collies and playing tug-of-war with them as a kid all the time. Never did they "develop" aggression from playing tug-of-war. I found it humorous when my friend didn't let me play tug with her mini golden-doodle..."it leads to aggression". Here I have a GSD and play with him all the time. A golden-doodle...seriously.

When I do play tug I have a "done" command that let's him know to release. When he does, he sits and I throw it. He LOVES fetching anything and will bring it right back. Sometimes he holds it in his mouth and we resume tug, other times he'll drop it at my feet and we'll start fetch. 

I would just calm down a bit. My husband and I have super high expectations of ourselves and realized we're crazy with our dog. (my 17 week knows 14 commands and at least 8 party tricks..yeah I'm insane - but they're so smart so when he learns something in a day, why not teach him more!) We've calmed down a lot since we got him and so what if he eats a wood chip, a berry, a small rock, dirt...bla bla...he's a vacuum, he's a dog, he'll survive.


----------



## Baillif

Tug gets a really bad rap. The fact of the matter is the most obedient dogs in the world are usually dogs being rewarded with a game of tug for their work. There is a whole wealth of information out there on how to use tug to help train your dog and reinforce good behaviors. Definitely go seek it out. Michael Ellis is a great source of information for this. GSDs are a breed that often end up more toy motivated than food motivated as they age, and you should learn to take advantage of this.

You also might find yourself having more success with getting compliance if you start to work the puppy in engagement. Basically all you are trying to do is teach your puppy to pay focused attention to you for a longer and longer period of time. You pretty much just lure the dog around and reward for his attention. A lot of his not following commands at this point are probably not due to him blowing you off they are due to 

1. Him not yet having the command generalized (knowing it means the same thing everywhere)
2. Not paying attention because he has a very very short attention span. 
3. Not having practiced enough to get it completely right, or he simply is getting confused. A lot of commands sound fairly similar (sit, stand, stay)

Working engagement at this stage is more important than your basic obedience commands. You should do it in lots of different places and not just your home. People that don't work engagement in lots of places often wonder why they get much better attention from their pup inside the house when nothing is going on and can't seem to figure out why they can't get that same level of attention outside in the yard. Paying attention is a learned skill. It's easy to do when there is nothing else interesting going on. Not so easy when there are other things to watch.

There are dominant dogs out there in the way you think of dominant dogs. Dominance as people think of it is an overused explanation of many behaviors out there. A truly dominant dog that has the pack and rank drive to continually challenge its owner where it sees weakness is very rare. Even still they don't really start this behavior until they are adults, although you may see glimpses of it in adolescence. That kind of behavior is genetic and is more commonly found in lines of dogs being bred for defense work.

They are confident dogs, they are hard dogs that can take hard corrections and laugh at you. They walk with their heads and tails high and proud with their chests out. When you really see it there is no mistaking it. There is a dog like that in the k9 unit at a sheriffs department around where I live. He has a defensive bark that will make your sphincter tighten involuntarily. He hits people like a mack truck and bites harder than any dog in the unit. He is (and they are) not the neurotic unsure dogs you see on the Dog Whisperer that simply didn't have boundaries and rules set up by their owners. You don't alpha roll a dog like that you do not already have a very solid relationship with if you value your face hands and arms. I've only seen a handful of dogs like this in person my entire life.


----------



## bga

Lotus said:


> Oh yeah, he's definitely a brat. Crating him at night doesn't seem to work that well. He never stops crying even if we ignore him. I also tried teaching him that being in the crate isn't so bad but he doesn't believe me . He seems to be growing quickly so spending $6o bucks on a crate that won't be in use soon seems like a bit of a waste. No offense.


We have a puppy that is slightly older (nearly 15 weeks) and I can't imagine not using a crate. He is much like your puppy, very nippy, over the top energy, into everything he can get his mouth on, and seemingly impossible to wear out.

We still use the crate extensively, during periods when we can't supervise him and overnight. If we didn't, he would be destroying the house and I don't know how we would have potty trained him. (It only took a few days using the crate) Yes, for the first couple nights, he cried, yelped, and protested as if he was being tortured, but we endured that, and now he only makes the occasional protest, nothing serious. If your pup at 11 weeks can already be left unattended and not potty or get into anything while you are sleeping, then you have a truly exceptional and rare dog.

Why do you think the crate won't be used soon? We made our crate available to our last GSD for her entire life. When she was old enough to be trusted, we simply removed the door and she went in and out at will. It gives them a safe place that they own and most dogs will grow to like this over time. A good crate is very durable and will likely last you a lifetime, though I would guess you'll pay more than $60 to get it. (A decent crate that will fit an adult GSD will probably run between $100-$200)


----------



## Baillif

You want the crate to be pretty snug too because it cuts down on the anxiety. It's kind of like swaddling a baby. Thundershirts for dogs work under the same principle. Restricting dog movements keep em calmer.


----------



## Castlemaid

I like all the info and shared personal experience from everyone here so much that I made this a sticky. Thank you all for posting and helping out!


----------



## rdease

I have a 14 week old GSD and he is the same way. This is my 2nd GSD and like you with the first one I was a bit afraid of her at first, worrying if I could control her as an adult. Everyone is right here, he is just a baby and nipping is a part of playing and learning his boundaries. Be patient and let him be a puppy. He will learn from you an be a great friend.


----------



## NSweet

I can say I am in the same boat as you my friend! I have a 6 month old GSD mix and she can be a terror at times. Slowly but surely replacing my hands with toys has helped her not bite me. One thing I do (and has been recommended time and time again) is when she starts getting too rough I almost yelp and say "OUCH!" to throw her off and "ENOUGH" if she continues and ultimately "TOO BAD" and she gets a mini time out in her crate for about 1 min. She is not 100% at it right now but it definantley helped out. We're almost there the light at the end of the tunnel is not too far ahead we just gotta stick it out!  Best of luck!


----------



## wolfy dog

Lotus, just curious about how your dog is doing right now?


----------



## Kuma of Manenggon

Lotus, reconsider the crate...get a life stages model with movable partition. Start slow...1st few days put really nice treats in cage let GSD get it without closing door..praise....then after a few days put a nice juicy chew toy like pig ear..close cage for about 5 mins....don't let him out if he whines but keep an eye on him and open door before he gets anxious ..gradually more and more time..as for mouthing....my GSD was also nippy...just don't freak out and over react...it is normal behavior ... Put him in a room with another GSD pup the same age and you would think they were going to kill each other...we just used the NO BITE command constantly and redirected to toy etc..took awhile but now at 6 months she is much better....u will not eliminate it...but lessen it...this is how they interact...she now will NIP and when I say no bite she stops...she knows she should not but is checking to see if the rules still apply...consistent replies is the hardest part of training...always stay positive..


----------



## Phoenix14

*Food excitement*

Well my lil girl is 4 months old and when it comes to feeding times she consistently barks and when I correct and say no she runs in a playful manner and barks if I try and get near her she runs off in circles around the house. Needless to say i'm going crazy I dont give her the food when she does it but it then escalates into a mom give me my food and pulling and barking. Hoping this is a puppy phase as I am not feeling very confident of myself lately.


----------



## Sunflowers

This post is a year old.


----------



## t_m_hey

We had the same problem with our puppy! She just turned 7 months & suddenly it clicked. She doesn't bite anymore! The only thing that worked for us was a nylon muzzle. When she got too mouthy she had to wear it for 20 seconds. She can still be a bit mouthy, but now that her baby teeth are gone & she mostly kisses us I'm so happy! Play play play with your puppy. A good dog is a tired dog. The biting stops 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD

JakodaCD OA said:


> I agree with the above, he is only 11 weeks old with the attention span of a gnat.
> 
> They bite, they bark, they growl, they can be brats
> 
> My suggestion, get into a good obedience class where YOU can learn as well as the puppy.
> 
> If you don't want him in your bed, crate him at nite..I have to tell you, these dogs DO want to be with their humans 24/7 and in bed is one of them )


O yeah.. that they do.. 24/7.. mine would follow me to bathroom and continue his nap then follow me back to my room and take a nap again lol


----------



## Ishaq

Sunflowers said:


> This post is a year old.


It may be old, but I'm glad it is still up. I'm going thru the same situation. My puppy is 11 weeks and I have the same questions... going to read all posts. I did have a GSD before... german show bloodline... he did at 11 years old and I thought wouldn't get another puppy. I love GSDs to much and this time I got a working bloodline..... so there is a different kind of energy with this one. I also thought about dominant puppy, but after reading this, I'm going to take that stuff out of my mind. Thanks for all the info in this thread....


----------



## WestHouse1232

Wow!! This post and all the replies have been SO helpful!! My husband has the same 'break the dominance' mentality. I guess I need to start training him as well .


----------



## zohaibrose

t_m_hey said:


> We had the same problem with our puppy! She just turned 7 months & suddenly it clicked. She doesn't bite anymore! The only thing that worked for us was a nylon muzzle. When she got too mouthy she had to wear it for 20 seconds. She can still be a bit mouthy, but now that her baby teeth are gone & she mostly kisses us I'm so happy! Play play play with your puppy. A good dog is a tired dog. The biting stops
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


wait so you just put on a muzzle on her when she was biting? i might try that


----------



## volkeyn

we have a 10 week old male monster (we call him monster ) .... he is really a brat and he is doing all kinds of things that has been mentioned in this thread...this is my first dog and first GSD...I trust GSD owner's experiences in this thread and hopefully they are right 
our puppy is really a brat in the house , bites, gets wild, runs, chews, doesn't listen, when I take him out to the yard he grabs rocks, sticks, woods, grass and chew them and sometimes swallows them...he doesn't focus on walking and enjoying the outdoors... I am trying to teach him to focus on walking and other things around but if there is nothing interesting his eyes are always down looking for smth to eat  this makes our outdoor experience a nightmare... even though I say "NO" million times and pull his leash million times to correct him, he still didn't have any progress...I will try taking some treats with me and redirect him ...
yesterday we took him to the vet at petsmart, first time out socializing, and he was such a nice boy, OMG that brat was gone and he was like an angel.... looking around, licking peoples hands, behaving, not biting at all, at vet's table he was calm and sweet, not pulling the leash, following us everywhere .... we were amazed....by the time we got back home, wooowww,, he turned to be a monster again....just right after he got out of the car....) he was funny though , looked very concerned in the car and at the store...by the time he got back to his home he showed his monster face again...probably he wanted to make sure he is OK, and behaved well out of his environment )


----------



## nattyroo

I have a 3 month old and had the same problems. At first we just thought it was puppy behavior since we really didn't know what to do. When he went to the vet, he tried to attack the vet. The vet told us we have to pin him down and make him walk last out the door. In general, you want to do odd things to him now, for example; laying on him, so that he gets used to it if a child were to do it. We practiced a lot with him and when we went back to the vet he said he was a different dog! He didn't try to attack the vet!!! Remember you do t want to be a slave to your dog! You want your dog to just fit into your life as it was. When we practice tricks, I do sit then down and then I pin him down and award him!! It's funny but now he likes it! And when we go to the dog park he knows that it is okay to not be top dog! Also I let him sleep with me just so we are more connected and if he has to go to the bathroom he just wakes me up.


----------



## nattyroo

Also remember a tired puppy = a happy puppy!!! Walk and play with him for an hour or so and he will sleep for a long time. Our pup hasn't been destructive since we have been running him! That is really how your going to survive puppyhood!!!


----------



## Castlemaid

I doubt that any of the behaviours your puppy had was dominance. Glad things worked out, but he probably just became more confident and built a good bond with your guys. Probably would have happened with normal interaction and play and mental and physical activities that were not aimed at you dominating your puppy. 

Puppies act out because: a) they are afraid, b) they are tired, c) they are overwhelmed and don't know how to properly deal with what they are feeling and experiencing. 

That would be like saying that a toddler having a melt-down tantrum that hits his parents is being dominant. Yikes! It's a baby, and needs love, sleep, structure, and a lot of patience and understanding.


----------



## pashana

aaah, my dear 14 weeks old gsd puppy lifted his leg for a first time- to my boyfriends lengs. jes. I am so happy 
There goes the carpet. he just stared at him whuile peeing. and also, the pee, was just a whim, no peeing correctly. so. yes. my boy nowadays tries everything with other than me. so, I would say he is dominant. 

for example- when I am on the couch, he does not go near me or the couch. But, every other person, yes,he goes, tries to jump over, then barks at them. there u go, dominant behavior. 

 nowadays permission comes from me, so no biting,jumping, anything. stares at me:can I?


----------



## wolfy dog

a 14 week old pup lifting his leg? Seems hard to believe. Never heard that one before.


----------



## thegooseman90

pashana said:


> aaah, my dear 14 weeks old gsd puppy lifted his leg for a first time-
> 
> No he didn't.
> 
> so, I would say he is dominant.
> 
> Even if he did, peeing doesn't equal dominance


Is this your first dog? Either way you need to do a lot of reading on these forums to catch up. Good luck with your pup


----------

